# lap counter for 8 lane HO track



## CA-Catman (Jul 5, 2009)

Does anyone make a lap counter for an 8 lane track HO


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Trackmate's commercial system supports 8 lanes.

http://www.trackmateracing.com/shop/product.php?id_product=57

Bob B.
Clifton Park, NY


----------



## CA-Catman (Jul 5, 2009)

Hummm maybe I'll just build a 6 lane as that seems to be more standard.

Thank You


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Race Coordinator also supports 8 lanes:

http://www.racecoordinator.net/index.html


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Slot Race Manager also supports 8 lanes. 

http://www.cenobyte.nl/slotracemanager/

SRM and RC are free downloads :thumbsup:


----------

